# FX6 Spray Bar



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd go about an 1 1/2 a part and go 3/8 on the holes


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aceman said:


> I'd go about an 1 1/2 a part and go 3/8 on the holes


So you think that would be good not to put any back pressure on the pump?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

dragam21 said:


> So you think that would be good not to put any back pressure on the pump?



I'm just going off others that I've seen. I've been thinking about making one for my fx5. Just a pain with the odd hose size.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

I just used 1" pvc pipe and Home Depot had the 1" barb fitting, was about $10 in parts!

Bump: Here is a couple of pics


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

dragam21 said:


> I just used 1" pvc pipe and Home Depot had the 1" barb fitting, was about $10 in parts!
> 
> Bump: Here is a couple of pics



Ooooo I like that, looks good.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aceman said:


> Ooooo I like that, looks good.


Thanks , I used Flat Krylon Fusion Paint on it.


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I made a straight spraybar, no tee, 36" long., 1" PVC. 
Made 1/4" holes spaced 1 1/2" apart. Works great. HTH.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

daffyfish said:


> I made a straight spraybar, no tee, 36" long., 1" PVC.
> Made 1/4" holes spaced 1 1/2" apart. Works great. HTH.


Just to make sure, you did that on the FX6?

Bump:


daffyfish said:


> I made a straight spraybar, no tee, 36" long., 1" PVC.
> Made 1/4" holes spaced 1 1/2" apart. Works great. HTH.


Also, what did you use to hold the bar inside of the tank?


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

dragam21 said:


> Just to make sure, you did that on the FX6?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...



Yes, I have two FX6's, both with these spraybars, on an acrylic 240. Being that it is an acrylic tank, there are a couple of small holes, in the top. I just put zip ties around the bar, then up thru the holes, then just slid a piece of plastic thru that, to hold it.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

daffyfish said:


> Yes, I have two FX6's, both with these spraybars, on an acrylic 240. Being that it is an acrylic tank, there are a couple of small holes, in the top. I just put zip ties around the bar, then up thru the holes, then just slid a piece of plastic thru that, to hold it.



Thanks


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

dragam21 said:


> Thanks



How did the spray bar turn out ? And pics ? I'm thinking about doing one for my 90g with my fx5


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

A couple of tips:
1) At times you may want to slightly change the direction of spray (i.e. pointing more towards the surface for agitation or more towards the front). You do not need to glue the PVC in the tank which will leave the direction adjustable. If you insist on glue, then considering using a threaded tee and threaded adapter.
2) If the circulation of the water comes from the spray bar (i.e. and not a powerhead in the tank), then you will want to stay with a slightly smaller hole. Undersize your holes by 1/8 or 1/64" and test the result. If the spray is too strong, drill up by 1/64" until you like the result.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aceman said:


> How did the spray bar turn out ? And pics ? I'm thinking about doing one for my 90g with my fx5


Have not had a chance to install it yet. Seems like every weekend that I am going to do it, the wife has different plans for me :hihi:


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

dragam21 said:


> Have not had a chance to install it yet. Seems like every weekend that I am going to do it, the wife has different plans for me :hihi:



Do you have any pics by chance ? I'd like to make one myself aswell


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aceman said:


> Do you have any pics by chance ? I'd like to make one myself aswell


I posted a couple in post #5, I bought 1" schedule 40 pvc from home depot, a 1" tee, two 1" 90's, two 1" end caps and a 1" screw in connector, and then one 1" barb fitting.

Here are the links!

1" Pipe http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-1-in-x-10-ft-PVC-Schedule-40-Plain-End-Pipe-531194/202280936?N=5yc1vZbuf5

1" Tee http://www.homedepot.com/p/DURA-1-in-Schedule-40-PVC-Tee-C401-010/100347502

1" 90 http://www.homedepot.com/p/DURA-1-in-Schedule-40-PVC-90-Degree-Elbow-C406-010/100346841

1" cap http://www.homedepot.com/p/DURA-1-in-Schedule-40-PVC-Cap-C447-010/100347518

1" Barb fitting http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-1-in-PVC-Poly-Insert-Male-Barb-x-MPT-Adapter-1436010RMC/203003479

Can't seem to find the one piece that the barb screws into, but they do carry it in the store. It fits onto the 1" pipe and then the barb fitting screws into it. Just make sure you use teflon tape on it. The 1" pipe comes in 10' lengths, so you will have more then enough for the spray bar and the small pieces you need to cut for in-between the fittings. And then its pretty much plug and play.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

How's the spray bar ? How did you secure it to the tank ? I just made one myself, just not sure how I'm going to hold it in the tank.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

One thing I have done with spray bars is at the end of the spray bar is to put a larger hole so I don't put any back pressure on my pump. I also start with smaller holes at the beginning and get larger far away from the return line.


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aceman said:


> How's the spray bar ? How did you secure it to the tank ? I just made one myself, just not sure how I'm going to hold it in the tank.


I wish I could tell you, made it and have not had a chance to install it yet! (I hate it when life gets in the way of hobbies):hihi::hihi:


----------

